# Dwarf shrimp



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone know a place in the Dallas area that sells dwarf shrimp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Dallas north aquariums, the fish gallery, most of the time have cherry's, and amano's.


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks man. I'm new to the area and am clueless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

